# What should I use as bedding?



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a sigle pigeon living in a space of about 3.5 feet by 2.3 feet. I am struggling with the bedding. 

I need a few things: 

1. I need something that will minimize the pigeon dust/dry poop spores - we are all in a very small (a single room), poorly-ventilated space, and myself and my dog and two guinea pigs sleep a few feet away from the pigeon; I want to make sure none of us develop lung problems.

2. I need something that is extremely easy to maintain. I am the care-taker of all the animals, and I sometimes work really long hours, so ease of maitenance is really important.

3. I need something that can stand to be left unchanged for 2 days. The more I read the more I learn that the bedding really should be changed every day for the bird's health and mine, but if I am away or work late hours ON OCCASION, no every day, I want to know the bedding can go two days. When I am away, I want to make sure skipping a day of cleaning will not create problems.

4. I don't have newspapers.

This is what I was thinking: http://www.amazon.com/Natural-Kraft...46345192&sr=8-2&keywords=brown+paper+roll+36"

I was thinking one layer of the brown paper, since I can just roll it up and throw it away every day, but I don't know if it's absorbent enough.

Thoughts?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may try puppy pee pads weighted down with some bricks or rocks. and put that paper under it.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm, that's an interesting idea, but why would it need the paper underneath - doesn't the bottom of those not let moisture go through?


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I would love to hear more ideas, although puppy pads sound nice


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of cage are you using? That can make a difference on how easy different beddings are to use.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

It's a home-made cage made out of organizational cubes and a coroplast basically, just light plsatic) base. The plastic base has walls about 6 inches high, so it's pretty deep, if that matters. The cage itself is about 3.5 feet long and 2.3 feet wide.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's a picture of the cages (please pardong the mess).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you lift the "walls" up and dump out the bottom section or do you have to go in there and shovel it all up? If you can take it apart and dump it out, then I would use loose bedding like wood/paper pellets, shavings, ground corn cob, cat litter (natural clay only! No chemicals). If not, then something paper-like would be easier to strip up when time to clean. Any kind of paper towels will work.


----------

